# Pay rate



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

What is the pay rate in your city? In tampa we are paid .80 per mile and .11 per minute. With a base fare of 1.00. Just curious as to what other cities pay.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Reno $1.10/mi, .20/min base fare $2.

Last night I drove for around 8 hours, payout was ~$150. Drove 280 miles. At ~$0.30 per mile real estimated expenses = $8.25. Right on the dollar for minimum wage in Nevada.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

West Lafayette, IN $1.20/mi .20 minute $2 base $4.45 min fare.


----------



## Vampoza6192 (Dec 4, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Reno $1.10/mi, .20/min base fare $2.
> 
> Last night I drove for around 8 hours, payout was ~$150. Drove 280 miles. At ~$0.30 per mile real estimated expenses = $8.25. Right on the dollar for minimum wage in Nevada.


You seriously drove 280 mi for $150?.....


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Vampoza6192 said:


> You seriously drove 280 mi for $150?.....


He's exaggerating or a terrible driver. Half his time and mileage would need to be without a passenger to only make $150.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> He's exaggerating or a terrible driver. Half his time and mileage would need to be without a passenger to only make $150.


Spending half the time without a passenger is unrealistic, at least around here. Realistically 2/3 or more of the time will be without a passenger and that is assuming you actually drive to where passengers are rather than sitting in Suburbia.

I live about 20 miles out from downtown, so at least 40 of those miles were just driving out/home. If I try to get a ping from my house I usually have to wait 3-4 hours to get 1 ping, so I have to drive in if I want to make any decent hourly amount.

I leave the app on when I'm going back home too so sometimes there are some wasted miles where I'm heading that direction and then drive back in to pick someone up. It seems kind of unpredictable. I generally stay out as long as I'm getting pings. When it seems like I'm not getting very many pings anymore even from being in the busy area (usually because a gazillion Uber cars suddenly turn on downtown at 8 AM), I usually head back home... but sometimes I get halfway home and I get another ping, and I can repeat this a couple of times. I also spend a lot of time driving towards a gas station with my app on, usually when I get to about 200 miles on the tank. If I get to 250 I turn the app off and drive to a gas station, but there are definitely some wasted miles where I'm driving "to" a place and it takes several attempts because I get pulled away in the opposite way for another fare. I make less per mile by leaving the app on while trying to get home/gas but it gives me the opportunity to get fares I would otherwise miss.

I don't always go to the nearest gas station either. Last night I saw a gas station at $3.30/gal, many at $2.90/gal, and 2 at $2.75/gal. ( 9*3.3)-(9*2.75)=$4.95, so at $0.30 per mile, it makes sense to drive up to an additional 16 miles if needed to get to $2.75 gas station instead of the $3.30 gas station. So if it is 5 miles away, and I think I can get there in 3 attempts, it is worthwhile to attempt to get there. So if you deduct 50 miles for going out and home and 10 miles for driving to gas stations, I suppose you could adjust the 280 to 220 miles. At 82.5 cents per mile, if I could get exactly half of the 220 miles as fares then that would be only $90 in mileage rate. Assuming I spent 1/3 of the time (8 hours) with a passenger that is ~$24 in minute rate at $0.15/min. So that would be $114/220 miles. That's about $0.52 per mile driven, whereas I made $0.535/mile at my 150/280. So my numbers are really not that far off from driving about half of the miles with a passenger.

Also, not all pings will result in a 50% split of passenger/without passenger. Two pings I had last night, for example:
Drive 10 miles. Collect a $3.75. Drive back 10 miles. To be fair some of the miles I drove were Lyft too. Lyft pays exactly the same as Uber per mile&min here except gives 80% commission instead of 75%. Lyft last night gave me a stinker. Drove several miles one direction after accepting a 15 minute ETA ride. It then "redirected" me to a 21 minute ETA in the opposite direction from where I was going.

Most trips take you into suburbia and there is no chance of getting a ping out there in suburbia. And if you do get a ping you'll be driving back to downtown anyway to pick someone up and bring them to suburbia in a new direction. Returning to town and getting a new ping shortly afterwards makes more money per hour even with all the dead miles than staying in Suburbia because closer drivers get the pings. So you might as well drive back in. Occasionally you get a ping out in Suburbia but since Suburbia is in many directions, if you were in town and got a ping from Suburbia you are more likely to get a ping from Suburbia on the opposite side of town from the Suburbia you came from. Staying in Surburbia after a ping just doesn't make sense. I've tried it. You can spend hours out there sometimes with no pings.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Spending half the time without a passenger is unrealistic, at least around here. Realistically 2/3 or more of the time will be without a passenger and that is assuming you actually drive to where passengers are rather than sitting in Suburbia.
> 
> I live about 20 miles out from downtown, so at least 40 of those miles were just driving out/home. If I try to get a ping from my house I usually have to wait 3-4 hours to get 1 ping, so I have to drive in if I want to make any decent hourly amount.
> 
> ...


Wow... driving in Reno sounds really bad. Driving 10 miles to pick up anyone is just too far. I honestly would look into doing anything else unless you really like driving for fun.

The $1.10 / $0.20 rates are pretty close to SF ($1.15 / $0.22) and it's pretty close to making $1/mile driven after Uber's cut.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz (Feb 28, 2016)

This was posted a year ago. Still pretty accurate.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-rate-changes-as-of-jan-9-2016-1-pm-long.53518/#post-722779


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Uberglenn said:


> What is the pay rate in your city? In tampa we are paid .80 per mile and .11 per minute. With a base fare of 1.00. Just curious as to what other cities pay.


Is that Tampa's rate or is that what drivers get paid after Uber's cut?


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

After uber cuts


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> The $1.10 / $0.20 rates are pretty close to SF ($1.15 / $0.22) and it's pretty close to making $1/mile driven after Uber's cut.


That's the thing though it's not a dollar a mile driven when you include the unpaid miles driving to each pin or dead miles getting home or back to profitable areas.

We are at 1.35 mile/24 cents a minute but my key is minimizing dead miles.


----------



## Hskrgrlusa (Aug 14, 2016)

In Vegas 
.90 a mile 
.15 a minute
base 1.50 
minume fare 5.00

Saturday I had 15 trips totaling 111.56 miles. Driving time was 6 hours and 46 minutes. 
Total fares was 150.96 plus 13.75 in surges. Ubers 25% was 41.19 and took home123.52.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hskrgrlusa said:


> In Vegas
> .90 a mile
> .15 a minute
> base 1.50
> ...


Thats roughly $18.30 a hour made... minus gas at say 20 MPG so about 5.5 gallons which is what 2.50 a gallon then u get .54 cent deduction off taxes for those miles and dead miles at the end of year.. not too bad... I got $132 take home after 90 mins and 50 miles tonight. it varies


----------

